# Education and Health Care in PT?



## palmeiro (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello all,

I am 32 and from Canada (born and raised). Parents original from PT and my wife was also born there. We're thinking of trying PT for 1.5 - 2 years to see if it would work for us. I always talk about it, and if we don't try I'll always wonder "what if". I know about the job market being difficult in PT, and I would deal with that part of it. I'm a designated accountant and an entreprenuer, so there are options I think?

Anyway, I would like to know more about people's experiences with education (my kids are 5 and 2) and healthcare (son has asthma and allergies). I know about the international schools in around Lisbon and up in Porto. We would move to northern PT (father-in-law has a house for us to use in Viana do Castelo) and try to find work in Viana, Braga or Oporto: or move to Lisbon and rent just outside (better job prospects but more expensive). I'd prefer Algarve, as I have extended family, but job market seems to be the worst in Algarve. Maybe I'm wrong.

But this thread is to do with education and healthcare. Has the healthcare improved since the 80's and 90's, where I had heard some scary stories of mis-diagnosis and sketchy medical practises? We were in Setubal in 2007 and had to see a doctor (kids were sick). We went to a private clinic and paid 40 euros each, but I felt really good about the doctor's knowledge and advise. I'm wondering if Centro de Saude is good also.

What about education? International schools are probably an easier transition for the kids but I don't know of the cost. There's one in Porto for 8,000 euros per year. That's very expensive. Are others similar in price? Has anyone put their kids in the PT school system? your thoughts? I know kids adapt faster than adults, so I know mine would. And my son is in french-english school right now anyway. so he would adapt. But is there a Quality difference between the 2 school systems?

Sorry about the long thread!!!


----------

